# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ

## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα τον παρακάτω χρονοδιακόπτη ο οποίος δουλευει τέλεια.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Σήμερα όμως που χρονομέτρησα τον μέγιστο και τον ελάχιστο χρόνο λειτουργείας του 
είδα οτι δουλεύει απο 2 δευτερόλεπτα εως 1 λεπτο και 10 δευτ. περίπου  :Exclamation:  
Μήπως μπορούμε να τον κάνουμε να δουλεύει σε περισότερο χρόνο  :Question:  
Το ελάχιστο που είναι 2 δευτ. δεν με πειράζει εγώ το μέγιστο θελώ να μεγαλώσω (να το κάνω περίπου 5 λεπτα).

----------


## ALAMAN

Το κύκλωμα:

----------


## gsmaster

Άυξησε την R3 και θα αυξηθεί ο χρόνος

----------


## ALAMAN

200kΩ κάνει  :Question:

----------


## κκοστας

Μπορουμε να μαθουμε τα υλικα που εχρησιμοποιησες?

----------


## nestoras

> Μπορουμε να μαθουμε τα υλικα που εχρησιμοποιησες?



Χρονοκύκλωμα με 555.





> 200kΩ κάνει



Επειδή μάλλον έκανες reverse engineering για να βρεις το χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.
Στο κύκλωμα σου η R3+R2 αντιστοιχεί στην R1 του calculator.
Και ψάξε και στο google για "monostable 555"

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε σεις, έχει ενα λινκ στο σχέδιο κάτω δεξιά www.groovyzone.gr μήπως το ξέρει κανείς αυτό το site? Ελληνικό πρέπει να είναι....

----------


## leosedf

Μαύρο κίτρινο χρώμα είχε αυτή η σελίδα απ' ότι θυμάμαι ε? Να μην πω παραπάνω να αφήσω μπας και θυμηθεί κανείς?

----------


## moutoulos

Once upon a time ...

----------

